# Woodstream Orchids has updated list



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 20, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Woodstream Orchids has updated it's list of divisions and plants for sale. Lot's of nice phrag. divisions up in their offerings.


----------



## Ray (Dec 20, 2019)

Damn you, Bob.


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2019)

I second that Ray! It's far too cold and holiday-
crazy for shipping right now. Oh hell, I'll go look
anyway...but I'll grumble the whole time.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 21, 2019)

Angela, I'll bet they will hold them until spring as long as you pay now.


----------



## Elf (Dec 28, 2019)

Ooh, thank you! I've been waiting for this, but will also need to wait for spring for shipping.


----------

